# Sidi Dominator Vs Eagle Shoes



## Jank (Jul 17, 2005)

What is the difference between the Dominator and the Eagle shoe? I've heard the eagle is lighter and is the european version of the dominator but I haven't confirmed it as it isn't on the site. I can get both for about the same price and they look similar....advantages/disadvantages/compare/contrast both?

Thanks.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Sidi Eagle 5 MTB Shoe
The Eagle 5 is virtually the same shoe as the popular Dominator 5, but adds mesh around the ankle and toe area for better ventilation. The Eagle utilizes Sidi's SL buckle and soft instep closure system for fast and easy adjustments to provide a superior fit. The two lower velcro closures incorporate locking polymer teeth so the straps won't open up as you ride through rough terrain. The shoe also incorporates a reinforced heel cup to keep your foot in position under the most demanding conditions, and Sidi's Competition MTB sole. (copied from BikeTiresDirect.com website)


----------

